# Can't load nfs module in Xen guest.

## suso

I've been running Xen for a while using Gentoo and its worked great.   One of my dom0 hosts is currently running the 2.6.16.26-xen kernel and I've built the nfs modules to load and I can load them in the dom0.  But when I try to do a modprobe nfs inside one of the domUs, I get this error:

```
WARNING: Error inserting sunrpc (/lib/modules/2.6.16.26-xen/kernel/net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting lockd (/lib/modules/2.6.16.26-xen/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting nfs (/lib/modules/2.6.16.26-xen/kernel/fs/nfs/nfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

And then in dmesg:

```
sunrpc: Unknown symbol refrigerator

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_wake_up

lockd: Unknown symbol xdr_decode_string_inplace

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_recv

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_exit_thread

lockd: Unknown symbol refrigerator

lockd: Unknown symbol xdr_encode_netobj

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_process

lockd: Unknown symbol xprt_set_timeout

lockd: Unknown symbol nlm_debug

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_destroy

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_create

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_call_sync

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_delay

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_makesock

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_create_thread

lockd: Unknown symbol svc_set_client

lockd: Unknown symbol rpciod_up

lockd: Unknown symbol rpciod_down

lockd: Unknown symbol xprt_create_proto

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_force_rebind

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_restart_call

lockd: Unknown symbol xdr_encode_string

lockd: Unknown symbol xdr_decode_netobj

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_call_async

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_destroy_client

lockd: Unknown symbol rpc_create_client

nfs: Unknown symbol nlmclnt_proc

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_new_task

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_proc_register

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_wake_up_task

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_write_pages

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_shutdown_client

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_recv

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_inline_decode

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_mkpipe

nfs: Unknown symbol lockd_down

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_wake_up

nfs: Unknown symbol lockd_up

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_encode_opaque

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_read_pages

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_encode_opaque_fixed

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_sleep_on

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_run_task

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_init_task

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_encode_pages

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_release_task

nfs: Unknown symbol __rpc_wait_for_completion_task

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_setbufsize

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_clnt_sigmask

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_clone_client

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_process

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_init_decode

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_max_payload

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_proc_unregister

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_exit_task

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_destroy

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_create

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_call_sync

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_queue_upcall

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_delay

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_makesock

nfs: Unknown symbol svc_create_thread

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_execute

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_killall_tasks

nfs: Unknown symbol rpciod_up

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_reserve_space

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_clnt_sigunmask

nfs: Unknown symbol rpcauth_lookupcred

nfs: Unknown symbol rpciod_down

nfs: Unknown symbol xprt_create_proto

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_restart_call

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_inline_pages

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_call_setup

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_init_wait_queue

nfs: Unknown symbol put_rpccred

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_unlink

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_call_async

nfs: Unknown symbol rpcauth_create

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_init_encode

nfs: Unknown symbol nfs_debug

nfs: Unknown symbol rpc_create_client

nfs: Unknown symbol xdr_shift_buf

```

I tried searching for some of these things on google but couldn't find anything useful.  Any ideas?

----------

## suso

*bump*

I really need this to work or I'll have to move this specific host off to a dedicated host.

----------

## suso

*bump*

----------

## qubix

Please post uname -a for both the the dom0 and domU in question.

Do you use pygrub while booting the domU, or use the kernel from outside domU?

Maybe you are trying to load a module that is from another kernel in domU. If so, just copy /lib/modules/`uname -r` from dom0 to domU and see what happens.

regards

----------

## pappy_mcfae

My suggestion is to recompile your kernels thusly:

1) Move your .config file out of the kernel source directory.

2) Run make mrproper to clean out the source directory.

3) Put the .config file back into the source directory.

4) Run make

5) Delete the folder under /lib/modules that corresponds to the kernel version in question.

6) Run make modules_install.

It's best done if you have two functional kernels installed on your machine. Do them one at a time. If not, make sure you delete the modules folder just before you run make modules_install. That way, you minimize possible glitches. 

Hope that helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

